# Official Game Thread: Bulls vs. Celtics 11/12 @ 6:00pm (TV: FSChi, NBALP)



## RetroDreams

Another game, another L. Celtics 97, Bulls 91.


----------



## jimmy

Celtics aren't that good, even though there tops in their division with a 3-3 .500 record. :laugh: Atlantic division is a joke.

I want to see Eddy get the damn ball. His first 3 games were poor, but his last 3 have been very good. He's regained his dominance down low.


----------



## airety

Bulls win 101-93.


----------



## MJG

Celtics 91
Bulls 85


----------



## VincentVega

Contain Pierce, Bulls win. Pierce goes off, Bulls lose.


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls 102
Celtics93


Celtics are tired from playing back to back.


----------



## VincentVega

Bulls 101
Celtics 92

Rose with a rebound performance, Crawford with a solid game, Curry outmuscles LaFrentz and Baker for another 20/9 performance, and Hinrich has his best game yet.


----------



## Truth34

*Uh...You might want to rethink that....*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Contain Pierce, Bulls win. Pierce goes off, Bulls lose.


I'm going to say Bulls win in a close one...but the above statement is one of the more edited because you belittled the poster by name calling and then proceeded to compare the rest of the bulls board with his statement. with him all you want to to but to name call when one can''t really prove it is discouraged at basketballboards.net. All opinions are equal here. As I said you can disagree without pronuncing that your opinion is superior to all. Please read the guidelines if you think I might be too hard on you, you will see the word that you used in the actual guideline example. truebluefan The Celtics do not go as Pierce goes. They are playing as a team. Pierce had 9 assists against Indiana. Other players are making shots, too.


----------



## rynobot

Yous gonna lose; C's 116 Bulls 85.


----------



## futuristxen

Contain Pierce? HA. With who? We traded Ron Artest, remember?

I haven't watched the C's at all this year. I heard Vin Baker was back. But I haven't seen him in the regular season. I never was high on Raef Lafrentz. But he can give the bulls problems.

I haven't seen or heard anything from the bulls yet to think they're going to win this game:

95-Celtics
79-Bulls

Curry 22


----------



## truebluefan

sixers did play, against indy. 

We have matched with them very well in the past. Our last two wins were agains playoff teams from last season. If Chandler plays we will, but I assume he is out. 

Once again our defense is awful. they average over 11 off. rebounds a game. They will clean up!! 

Celtics 110-bulls 90.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> sixers did play, against indy.
> 
> We have matched with them very well in the past. Our last two wins were agains playoff teams from last season. If Chandler plays we will, but I assume he is out.
> 
> Once again our defense is awful. they average over 11 off. rebounds a game. They will clean up!!
> 
> Celtics 110-bulls 90.


looks like you completyle agree with me.


----------



## rynobot

Something sad for Bulls fans is that Vin Baker is gonna explode against you.

Actually this game is the battle of the Krispy Kream Donuts

Eddy Curry vs Vin Baker

Only thing is that Vin Baker gave his share of donuts to Curry and the results will/have shown that.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Something sad for Bulls fans is that Vin Baker is gonna explode against you.
> 
> Actually this game is the battle of the Krispy Kream Donuts
> 
> Eddy Curry vs Vin Baker
> 
> Only thing is that Vin Baker gave his share of donuts to Curry and the results will/have shown that.


ryo it isn't just baker. We can't defend the defensive boards at all. Bkaer will have a huge game against us.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> ryo it isn't just baker. We can't defend the defensive boards at all. Bkaer will have a huge game against us.


I know that is why I predicted the 30 point loss.


----------



## rynobot

Even LaFrentz will probably get 10+ boards agaisnt the Bulls.


----------



## JRose5

Bulls 94
Celtics 89

Rose 23


----------



## robert60446

Bulls 113, Celtics 89, Curry 28 points, 12 rebounds!:yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Hoping the Bulls can keep it up tempo and get Eddy Eddie and Jalen producing early.

Bulls 95
Celtics 89


----------



## thebizkit69u

here we go i got the bulls 90 celtics 88. Bulls blow a 8 point 4th quarter lead but hold on when Paul Pierce misses the game winning 3 pointer in the finnal seconds. High Scorer Paul Pierce 35 points. Bulls Probaly Crawford with 15 or 18 points on 22 shot attemps with 5 asst.


----------



## ace20004u

Hard to predict the outcome when you have no idea what lineup Bill Cartwright will go with. Still, I'm gonna predict a Bulls win this time...not sure why with Chandler out. 


Bulls 98
Celts 93


----------



## Philo

bulls 76
celtics 86

Hinrich 43


----------



## Wynn

*For the Ribs....*

Celtic -- 115
Bull -- 78

High scorer -- Dalibor Bagaric!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> bulls 76
> celtics 86
> 
> Hinrich 43


And 146 turnovers!


----------



## spongyfungy

Celtics 84
Bulls 79

Errr.


----------



## KA

Boston: 100
Chicago: 91


----------



## Squirrel

Celtics 93
Bulls 87

(Pierce 30)


----------



## PC Load Letter

We stink...

Celtics - 103
Bulls - 84


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls 92
Celtics 87

High Scorer: Curry 24


----------



## superdave

Bulls are <b>Road Warriors</b> again...
(OT: r.i.p. Hawk)

Bulls 98
Celts 91


----------



## dkg1

Celts 88 Bulls 79 Pierce with 26. Have they announced starting lineups? I want Jalen to be properly motivated, after all if he doesn't hear how tall he is and what college he attended, we could be in trouble.


----------



## Lizzy

The team probably doesn't even know who is starting yet. I'm sure they'll be prepared.  

Celtics 99
Bulls 81

Bulls high scorer - Curry w/ 21


----------



## TheLastTruePG

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> The team probably doesn't even know who is starting yet. I'm sure they'll be prepared.


Hahaha.. You crazy.. But you are right.. I wonder if BC is going to do what Norm suggested play Jamal at the SG spot.. If he doesn't bulls lose this one.. 

i'll go with 105-85 Celtics..


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> The team probably doesn't even know who is starting yet. I'm sure they'll be prepared.


That would be par for the course Lizzy. Didn't BC make a statement before Mondays game that Jalen and JC would come off the bench Monday, but would start Wednesday? How can he make that decision two days in advance? If anything you would think he would have put them back in the lineup after they played well the game before. On Monday, neither played well, IMO and he had already stated before the game that they would be starting against Boston. Talk about painting yourself in a corner. While this is highly unlikely, what if Hinrich had a great game, like JWill had at New Jersey last year? How could he then justify sitting him in favor of someone who didn't play well?


----------



## DaBullz

With the new starting lineup in place, I think we play most teams pretty close. We have energy and defense in the starting unit that we haven't seen on the Bulls in at least two years. In spite of us having that defensive focus witht he starting unit, we've scored near 100 in the past two games; game threads for games previous to the new lineup had predictions of the Bulls maybe breaking 70. This being the case, we saw that in a close game against the Nuggets, we go down by 3 with :35 left and end up losing by 8. This makes it very hard to predict with authority the score.

That said, if the Bulls start Hinrich over Crawford and ERob over Rose, the score will be:

Bulls 99
Celtics 96
Curry high scorer

On the other hand, if the Bulls start Crawford at point, the score will be:
Celtics 90
Bulls 70
Crawford high scorer


----------



## Nater

Bulls 102
Celts 96


----------



## Bulls4Ever

Bulls will win 104-87.
Curry will kick Baker with 28pts,13rbds and 4blocks.
Hinrich will play well too.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Bulls are a little slow of the get, with Pippen being rusty but recover for a 326-4 victory. 

Or not. Going to the game tonight--I can only hope they hang close.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Bulls are a little slow of the get, with Pippen being rusty but recover for a 326-4 victory.
> 
> Or not. Going to the game tonight--I can only hope they hang close.


Wish I could be with you this time, CCCP. Be wary, there's not Trenton Hassell to rescue us this year.


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls lose 105-96 

Pierce with 36


----------



## Future

Bulls win

Bulls: 107
Celts: 98


----------



## GB

Bulls win.

101-93


----------



## ViciousFlogging

I'm out of the running for the contest because I haven't made predictions for other games, but here goes anyway

Celtics 110
Bulls 95

Defense, turnovers, and allowing offensive rebounds continue to plague us in another decent offensive showing. I doubt we'll hold Boston to 37% shooting like we did to Denver, so they should run up quite a point total on us.

High scorer: game high Pierce 33, and possible triple double
Bulls: Curry 21 (6rebs)


----------



## Athlon33.6

Bulls 107

Celtics - 96

HighScorer - Jalen Rose


----------



## cima

I think we'll get the win of Tyson Chandler plays. I expect good nights from Eddy Curry and Jalen Rose...and I have a gut feeling Jamal won't perform very well, but that doesn't matter because I still believe the Bulls will win IF Chandler plays.


----------



## truebluefan

Pre game stats. 

Boston 4-3 2 game win streak and are 2-1 at home. 
Shooting 45% as a team. Opp. shoot 40% 
28% in threes. opp. 37%. 
Rebounds? 44 per game over 11 in offense opp, rebounds, 40.7, however they give up over 11.7 off rebounds in return. 
89.3 pts a game. opp. 87.3

Paul Pierce 41% 22 pts 7.6 rebounds. 5.assists. 1.43 steals and almost 1 block a game. *5.29 t/o*
Vin Baker 58% 15.1 pts 6.6 rebounds. 
Eric Williams 47% 10.5 5 rebounds 1 steal. 
Balance is the name of the game for BST. 

Bulls:

3-5 lost one in a row and are 2-1 on the road. 
Shooting 41% as a team opp. 45% 38% in threes, opp. 47%. 
Reounds 41.8 opp. 44.4. We average 12.5 off rebounds and give up, 13.4. *We give up over 10 steals a game* We make 18.5 t/o a game and force 15.5. 
88.1 pts a game. opp. 101!!!!!!!

Take a good look at our stats. Our opp have had 18 more shots than us in 18 games. 18 more threes!! Look at the pct we are allowing in threes. our opp have shot 30 more free throws, made 16 more than us. We have comitted 24 more t/o than oour opp. 

Pure and simple:

1. Not taking care of the ball
2. Not blocking out on the def. boards. 
3. Not defending, period. 

In case some Crawford supporters point out that Hinrich is averaging 5 t/o a game, that is true, but until Kirk played, Crawford was the second highest on the team at 2.63 a game. Curry was the highest at 2.50 a game. 

Jamal Crawford 41% 15.4 a game 41% in threes. 5.1 assists, 2.9 rebounds. 1.38 steals 2.63 t/o
Jalen Rose 37% *52% in threes* 14pts a game. 4.1 rebounds. 3.8 assists. almost 1 steal a game. 
Eddy Curry 48% 13pts a game. 6 rebounds. 1 assists. 1.63 blocks. 
Tyson Chandler 42% 12.8 a game. 13 rebounds. 1.2 assists. 2 blks *1.20 t/o]
Donyell Marshall 50% 10 pts agame. 46% in threes. 5.3 rebounds. 1.9 assists 1 steal.1.75 blocks, just 1.63 t/o*


----------



## GB

Celtics:

_in the first half, the Pacers looked every bit the best team in the East, while the Celtics searched for their defense and offense. Boston did not score in the second quarter until Pierce hit a 14-footer with 8:40 remaining. That was also Pierce's first field goal of the night.

By the time Pierce (19 points, 9 assists) finally came through, the Celtics were shooting less than 30 percent and trailed, 32-20. By halftime, the Pacers held a 48-34 lead.

"To get a win against one of the Eastern Conference powers on the road, down 15 is a huge character-builder for us," said Baker (12 points). "It's something we can look back on and continue to grow from."

_

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2003/11/12/baker_buries_pacers/


----------



## ViciousFlogging

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> Eddy Curry 48% 13pts a game. 6 rebounds. 1 assists. 1.63 blocks.


Here's a silver lining...despite his atrocious start and acknowledging the fact that he still has a long way to go before he carries his weight on both ends, Eddy is steadily approaching the kind of production we were hoping to see from him.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Eh I guess I'll do my pick...

Bulls: 105
Celtics: 102 (Pierce with 36)

Leading Scorer: 26, Crawford


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

Well most of you got your wish Crawford out of the starting lineup again.

Red Kerr and Van lier on pre game didnt understand why Crawford couldnt be played at sg alongh with Hinrich but I think that move would affet Pips and Gills playing time and you know Bc aint having that .


----------



## Lizzy

No one can ever understand why BC won't play Jamal at SG. This stubborn *** needs to go.


----------



## Killuminati

Bulls lose

Bulls-86
Celts- 103


----------



## mgolding

I would like to see:
Rose playing the point forward roll
JC playing the 2-guard
ERob who I think will have his best season guarding Pierce
Marshal and Eddy up front

I dont think Tyson will be playing

Its a tough team to predict with. Who knows which team will show up toight, the absolutely ****house one or the mediocre one.

Bulls will score somewhere inbetween 65 and 105
Pacers will score between between 85 and 100


----------



## DaBullz

I'll try and do play-by-play again tonight.

I'm watching NBA League Pass. It's the Celtics' announcers.

I'll repeat anything they have to observe about our guys.


----------



## DaBullz

"Bulls are going in a different direction than the celtics."

Because of the Rose/Jamal business.


----------



## DaBullz

Celtics defense was outstanding last night. Swarming, tought to go inside against.


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Lizzy, C.C.C.P*, Cyanobacteria, izanagi11, Agent911, 7thwatch, mgolding, Killuminati, THE'clip'SHOW, ShamBulls*, TheLastTruePG, brian34cook, WhoDaBest23, genex*, JRose5, vonplyr, Bulls96*, ViciousFlogging, itso, VincentVega, DaBullz)


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's a silver lining...despite his atrocious start and acknowledging the fact that he still has a long way to go before he carries his weight on both ends, Eddy is steadily approaching the kind of production we were hoping to see from him.


I agree!! 

Currys last three games"

20-9
16-9
21-9

Averaging over a couple of blocks a game.


----------



## DaBullz

Celtics looking to dominate the offensive boards.

That's Heinsohn's focus for tonight.


----------



## truebluefan

Gill
Hinrich
Rose
Marshall
Curry

Rose Starts. 

Battie
James
Brown
Baker
Pierce


----------



## DaBullz

Same lineup except ROSE STARTING FOR EROB


----------



## DaBullz

It will be interesting to see what defense the Bulls play. Zone?

Man? If Man, then who does Rose guard?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls double-team pierce with Rose and Hinrich right away.

Marshall drives and misses his first attempt.

Kedrick Brown gets a pick and drives to the hoop (against Rose?) for an easy layup.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose into curry, back to Hinrich. He drives, loses the ball, kicks back to Rose for a deep 3 at the :24 buzzer - air ball.


----------



## VincentVega

In other news, I remember seeing Hinrich and Pierce guard each other a few times during pickup games a couple years ago in Allen Fieldhouse. Pierce would post up Kirk while Kirk would take Paul off the dribble. Weird stuff I tell ya.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls chewing up the :24 clock again.

Gill ends up with the late shot, and misses.

Bulls down 4-0 now.


----------



## DaBullz

Offense moving nicely. Rose gets the ball on the move, drives to the hole, makes a very nice little hook shot at the rim.


----------



## DaBullz

Gill hits, Bulls tie the score 4-4.


----------



## DaBullz

Pierce rejected by Marshall from behind. Celts ball out of bounds, :15 on the shot clock.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose drives down the lane, kicks out to Marshall for the open shot near the corner. Good.


----------



## truebluefan

Marshall and Rose leading the way.


----------



## VincentVega

How does the offense look? Smooth?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls in the zone, Baker gets the inside easy shot.

Bulls down 8-7.

Curry fouled at the other end, goes to the line.

Rose with 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 1-2 FG


----------



## DaBullz

Curry 1-2 ont he FTs, tie game 8-8.

Bulls in zone again.
James shoots over it for the 3.

11-8 celts.


----------



## DaBullz

Offense is just warming up. It's been a bit on the slow side, consuming the clock. Now Rose is driving and dishing.

Another dish to Marshall who misses, Curry boards, dishes to Marshall who's fouled on the dunk.

Bulls down 11-9.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I don't like what I am seeing from Hinrich tonight. I think he may have taken Bills comments about slowing down to heart. I think he is most effective (and fun) when he plays at warp--hope this isn't permanent.


----------



## truebluefan

Glad to see Curry get an off. rebound. 

Bulls hot. 

11-11 tie


----------



## DaBullz

Celtics just threw the ball away against the zone.

Rose to Gill for the wide open shot on the wing.

Tie game, 11-11

James drives into the lane, dishes to Baker who gets fouled inside.


----------



## truebluefan

Way to go Eddy!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Lob into rose in the post. Immediate double team. He throws it to James who misses the layup at the other end. 

Rose comes back with a drive and an alley-oop pass to Curry for the dunk. It may have been a shot, but it was effectively a pass.

Baker scores over Donyell.
14-13 celts, 6:02 left


----------



## DaBullz

Rose gets a good look, but misses.
Curry gets an offensive board, out to gill for the 3.

Bulls 16, celts 14


----------



## VincentVega

hell yeah curry


----------



## DaBullz

Timeout.

The celtics' announcers are ragging on the Bulls defense.

Hinrich doesn't look as sharp on D as the last two games. He's chasing the celts' guards around and is mostly behind them as they're going to the basket.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Go Kendall


----------



## dkg1

curry with 3 offensive boards?


----------



## DaBullz

Rose 1-4 FG, 2 reb, 2 ast, 1 TO, 2 pts
Marshall 1-4 FG, 1-2 3Pt, 1-2 FT, 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk, 4 pts
Curry 1-1 FG< 1-2 FT, 3 reb (all offensive), 3 pts


----------



## such sweet thunder

Curry controlling the boards, this is a first????


----------



## truebluefan

Glad to see Rose hit a jumper. He was 1-4 before that last shot.


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford in.


----------



## VincentVega

Any shots of Jamal on the bench? Expression?

edit: nevermind.


----------



## DaBullz

Pierce hits a 3 over the zone.

Marshall drives to the block and hands the ball to rose.

Rose drives across the lane and passes to Gill whowas going the other way. Out of bounds.

Celts miss at the other end.

Hinrich is handling the pressure OK at PG, but looks out of control a bit. THrows the ball out of bounds, barely tipped by a cletics player. Then drives and throws up a prayer hoping for the foul (no call).

Rose steals the ball, passes to Marshall who misses from the corner.

Celts miss at the other end.
Rose gets an open look at the top of the key and hits.

Pierce drives the baseline and gets Curry to foul him.

19-18 celtics


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

CCCP, why aren't you at the game....or are you there with your laptop?


----------



## truebluefan

Gill is on fire! 9. 

Crawford got a block


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford in the game.

Rose to Gill for another FG>

Gill is 4-5.

Crawford just blocked a shot, and is now playing point.

Bulls whip it around the perimeter until gill finally hits another.

Bulls 23, Celts 19.


----------



## truebluefan

Gills 11!!! 23-19


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls with the ball, timeout after a foul on Lafrenz.

Bulls still up 23-19.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cant Stop Kendall so far.. Woohoo


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Gill is on FIRE


----------



## DaBullz

Rose 2-5 FG, 2 reb, 3 ast, 2 to, 1 stl, 4 pts.


----------



## VincentVega

Gill starting the game like NO?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls .500 from the field.

Celtics .412

BUlls 11 rebounds, celtics 5

Bulls 7 assists, celtics 7


----------



## truebluefan

bulls shooting 50%. 41% by Bst. 11 rebounds and 5 assits. 2 t/o 1 steal. three blks. Curry has 6 boards!!! More than all of Boston!!


----------



## DaBullz

Gill has 12 of the BUlls 23 points.


----------



## dkg1

Good recovery and block by Jamal. DaBUllz hit the nail on the head earlier. We need to push the ball tonight. Especially since Boston is playing their 2nd night in a row.


----------



## VincentVega

PIerce with 7, right?


----------



## DaBullz

Marshall with a terrivic move but misses the shot.

LaFrenz hits on the other end.


23-21 Bulls


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter in the game for Marshall.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> PIerce with 7, right?


correct


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls trying to feed Baxter twice in a row, two turnovers.


----------



## Chicago N VA

I have the NBA League Pass, I wish they didn't Black out Chicago Foxsports net, because listening to these Boston Announcers is making me want to throw-up! !!!!:upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen in the game, along with Rose and Crawford, ERob, and Marshall.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

Just got home from dinner and haven't looked at any posts or turned on the TV.

Bulls 101-100


----------



## truebluefan

bulls 45% 13 rebounds to 7. 

So far so good.


----------



## dkg1

Man do we miss Ty and Fizer? I like LB's effort but he is so limited. When he has to be your first PF off the bench you're in trouble.

Let's see how the offense runs with Scottie in...


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter gets a nice opportunity inside and misses.

Banks misses the last second shot.

Bulls up 23-21 at end of Q1

Rose 2-5, 2 reb, 3 ast, 2 TO, 1 stl, 4 pts
Marshall 1-6, 1-2 3Pt, 1-2 FT, 2 reb, 1 ast, <B>3 blocks</B>, 4 pts
Curry 1-1 FG, 1-2 FT, 3 off/3 def rebounds (6), 3 pts
Hinrich 0-1 FG, 2 ast, <B>0 TO</B>, 0 pts
Gill 5-6 FG, 2-2 3Pt, 1 reb, 12 pts
Crawford 1 ast, 1 to, 1 blk, 0 pts
Baxter 0-1, 1 reb, 0 pts (2 minutes)


----------



## VincentVega

Let Rose take a breather, put in Hinrich, push the tempo w/ Crawford, Pippen, Robinson, Marshall. Wear out their legs.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford, Marshall, Pippen, Baxter, ERob.

To start the 2nd quarter.

Pipen slashes to the FT line, gets fouled.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen at PG.

Passes to Crawford.

Pass almost stolen, but Baxter gets it and scores.

25-21 bulls


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter gets the ball going to the hole. Instant triple team, he passes out to ERob who hits.

Crawford dribbles the ball upcourt and launches a 3, and misses.


----------



## DaBullz

Blouunt in the game for Boston.

Yeah, blount.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen gets called for the technical foul.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls up 27-24 but boston has the ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen grabs a rebound and starts running on the fast break.

Long pass to Crawford who pulls up for a 3 attempt and misses.


----------



## DaBullz

BTW, Yahoo had the score at 30-21, giving Crawford a 3 on a 3 that was made by Lafrenz. It's fixed now.


----------



## Chops

Jamal Hits A 3.. (I Thought) I Hate NBA.com..


----------



## VincentVega

Are Crawford's shots in rhythm or in the flow of the offense?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> Jamal Hits A 3.. (I Thought) I Hate NBA.com..


Jamal did not hit a 3. He's 0-2, both 3's.

Bulls now shooting .440.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford's shots were both open looks, but maybe not the best time to shoot. There were no passes into the offense on either.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal did not hit a 3. He's 0-2, both 3's.
> 
> Bulls now shooting .440.


Yes, I Know..


----------



## DaBullz

Brown scores inside and Baxter scores for the Bulls at the other end, also inside.


----------



## DaBullz

Celtics get a break as Baker goes over Baxter's back and they call the foul on Baxter.

Marshall in for Baxter.


----------



## DaBullz

Baker hits a 2, to bring the celts to within 1 at 29-28 Bulls


----------



## DaBullz

This Bulls lineup is looking terrible, but so is Boston. 

Bulls turn it over trying to get it in to Curry.

Baker goes right at the basket over Curry, but misses. He dives on the floor for the loose ball (intercepts outlet pass) and calls timeout to prevent a jump ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Ball is loose. Pippen dives, pokes the ball towards the basket. Crawford dives, pokes it towards the basket. Out of bounds on the celtics.


----------



## truebluefan

pippen for three


----------



## DaBullz

Gill and Hinrich back in..
Bulls with Gill, Pippen, Hinrich, Curry, and Marshall.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls are 4-8 in threes


----------



## truebluefan

Way to go Eddy!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls up 34-31 as Hinrich drives and misses a tough layup, but Curry grabs the board and makes it and is fouled.


----------



## dkg1

Good penetration by Kirk leads to an easy two and a foul for Eddy. I like the way Eddy is crashing the boards.


----------



## VincentVega

Is Kirk getting to the hole okay, just not finishing as in past games?


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen commits the foul at the other side. However, he's actually showing a lot of ability and rust.

Rose in for Pippen.

Bulls up 35-32.


----------



## truebluefan

One stat that I like in this game, we have given up just 1 offensive rebound.


----------



## DaBullz

The celtics defense is tough. They're totally clogging the lanes. Hinrich has gotten to the hoop 2 times and both times could not finish. The 1st time was aweful. THe 2nd time was like a layup.

Bulls up 37-34.

Hinrich is really starting the offense way beyond the 3pt arc.

Hinrich nice pass into Curry who hits and is fouled.


----------



## truebluefan

nice pass by Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are effective at double teaming Pierce when he gets the ball.

Hinrich runs and passes to Rose for the open 3, but he passes it up and passes back to hinrich.

Hinrich is forced to take a long 3 with :02 on the shot clock and misses (barely).


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Curry is threatening to have a double double by halftime. I can't believe my eyes!

is his defense adequate? is he fighting for rebounds or are they just falling to him right now?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls zone gets compressed into the lane. James hits a long 3 with nobody near him.

Curry gets his shot blocked at the other end.

Bulls pass the ball around the perimieter, Gill misses the open shot.

Boston air ball at the other end.

Bulls up 40-37


----------



## DaBullz

Curry is the biggest guy on the court, and it's evident.

Bulls are shooting .429, it's a good thing someone is getting offensive boards (curry has all 4 of the bulls' offensive rebounds).


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich drives all the way to the bucket and finally finishes.


----------



## DaBullz

Lafrenz answers with a long 2.

Curry with the offensive foul at the other end.

BUlls up 42-39


----------



## MikeDC

Hinrich drives and finally hits one.

Please someone tell Curry not to try any more reverse layups 

All in all, both of these kids are playing good. I would like to see KH not sagging off of Mike James so much... that guy can flat out shoot.


----------



## MikeDC

Jalen just stopped because he thought he got fouled. No one else stopped.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are double teaming Pierce at every opportunity. Pierce is having a rough time of it, but it's leaving the celtics some open shots.

James hits a 3 to give the celtics a 44-42 lead.

Rose hits a 3 to give the Bulls a 45-44 lead.


----------



## JRose5

Rose for 3!


We gotta watch the perimeter in our zone.
:upset:


----------



## truebluefan

We needed that three by Rose.


----------



## VincentVega

> Hinrich drives all the way to the bucket and finally finishes.


Frickin' about time! He'll do that plenty more I imagine.

Still zero TO's?


----------



## JRose5

Rose down, :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Rose and Lafrenz bang heads.

Rose goes down.

He's up and rubbing his head behind the right ear.

That's got to hurt.

Rose with 7 pts, 3 rebounds, 2 assists.

8 pts.
9 pts.


----------



## JRose5

Offensive foul!

Very textbook Lonny, very nice.


----------



## DaBullz

Pierce drives to the hole and runs into Baxter who took the charge.

Bulls up 47-44 and the ball.

:23 left in the half.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich gets to the rim and misses again.

Heinsohn says the Bulls' zone has taken the celtics out of their normal game and is working.


----------



## JRose5

Not a bad half I'd say, but we gotta watch the perimeter in our zone.
We could be up by more then 3.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

Hinrich seems to have missed 3 layups or so...so is he getting to the basket pretty easily and missing gimmes? is he getting hit but not getting calls (rookie)? 

I can live with those...I think Kirk will finish more effectively as he gets used to the contact/bigger defenders, etc. and he'll eventually get calls if he stays aggressive.


----------



## DaBullz

47-44 Bulls at halftime.

Rose 3-7, 1-2 3pt, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 3 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 9 pts
(no rebounds or assists since Q1)
Marshall 1-7, 1-2 3pt, 3-4 FT, 6 reb, 3 ast, 2 to, 3 blk, 6 pts
Curry 3-4 FG, 3-4 FT, 9 reb (4 off), 1 TO, 2 PF, 9 pts
Hinrich 1-5 FG, 0-1 3pt, 3 ast, 0 TO, 2 pts
Gill 5-8, 2-2 3Pt, 1 reb, 1 stl, 12 pts
Crawford 0-2 FG, 0-2 3pt, 1 ast, 1 to, 1 pf, 0 pts
Baxter 2-3 FG, 2 reb, 1 ast, 2 PF, 4 pts (in 6 minutes)
ERob 1-2 FG, 1 reb, 2 pts
Pippen 1-1 FG, 1-1 3pt, 3 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 1 stl, 2 PF, 3 pts


----------



## Brian34Cook

P. Pierce
2-7, 7 Pts
5 Rebs, 4 Assists 

Nice defense on him!!! Granted he's having a decent game overall but 2-7 and only 7 pts.. Nice.. :yes:


----------



## ViciousFlogging

yeah, James is leading the Celts in scoring with 4 3pters made. We should keep trying to flummox Pierce, but obviously James will make us pay if we leave him all the time.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> Hinrich seems to have missed 3 layups or so...so is he getting to the basket pretty easily and missing gimmes? is he getting hit but not getting calls (rookie)?
> 
> I can live with those...I think Kirk will finish more effectively as he gets used to the contact/bigger defenders, etc. and he'll eventually get calls if he stays aggressive.


He seems to get to the basket ok, but he's softer than Crawford at finishing. Everything is like a finger roll over much taller guys. He's not looking very good form while trying to make those shots.


----------



## dkg1

Nice 1st half. I hate those last second isolation plays! I wish we would get some movement going instead of having the pg dribble at the top of the key, then try to beat his man off the dribble at the last second.


----------



## hps

9 pts and 9 rebounds for Eddy at the half. Pretty good performance. His rebounding is so much better then when he first got to Chicago.

Overall good performances by everyone, with a special nod to Gill and Curry.

Nice to see Vin looks like he has his career and life back on track after his personal issues.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> He seems to get to the basket ok, but he's softer than Crawford at finishing. Everything is like a finger roll over much taller guys. He's not looking very good form while trying to make those shots.


Ya, he takes difficult shots once he gets there, the last one was like a finger roll type thing off the glass from a few feet out, difficult shot.
I thought he was gonna kick it out there.


----------



## dkg1

Good point JRose. He seems to be getting to the basket fine but his finger roll is from so far out that it looks like he's just flipping it up there hoping it goes in. I wish he would take an extra dribble and try to draw contact.


----------



## MikeDC

I'd really like to see them feed the heck out of Eddy in the second half. He's lookin good


----------



## dkg1

Is it me or does it appear Kirk and JC have dead legs? JC's 3's were falling short (I couldn't believe he tried that second one :upset: ). Kirks pushed the ball a few times with success, but he is playing like he's tired out there. Although JC's legs looked fresh on that block.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Stats at the Half

Rose: 9 pts, 3/7 Shooting, 3 assists, 2 boards, 3 TO
Marshall: 6 pts, 1/7 shooting, 3 assists, 6 boards, 2 TO, 3 blocks
Curry: 9 pts, 3/4 shooting, 0 assists, 9 boards (4 offensive), 1 TO
Hinrich: 2 pts, 1/5 shooting, 3 assists, 0 boards, 0 TO
Gill: 12 pts (Leading Scorer), 5/8 shooting, 0 assists, 0 boards, 0 TO, 1 steal
Crawford: 0 pts, 0-2 shooting, 1 assists, 0 boards, 1 TO
Baxter: 4 pts, 2/3 shooting, 1 assists, 2 boards, 0 TO
Robinson: 2 pts, 1-2 shooting, 1 board
Pippen: 3 pts, 1-1 shooting, 1 assists, 3 boards, 1 TO, 1 Steal


----------



## ViciousFlogging

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> He seems to get to the basket ok, but he's softer than Crawford at finishing. Everything is like a finger roll over much taller guys. He's not looking very good form while trying to make those shots.


so he doesn't actually push all the way to the rim? that's what it sounds like. He might be better served trying to draw some contact.

That was part of Jay's problem early last year too. He couldn't decide whether to stop short for a floater/teardrop or pass the ball off, or continue to the basket looking for contact. The result was usually a weakly attempted layup missing or getting blocked and no foul called.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen actually looked very quick for a guy who hasn't played much, had knee surgery over the summer, and just missed a week after getting his knee drained.

He's been actively double teaming guys and he still has quick hands and pokes the ball away from the celtics guys.

He looks REAL strong rebounding, and a couple of times, he's started running the break and he looks like a gazelle.

It's clear he doesn't know the other players on the Bulls well enough to make sharp passes to them or know when he is going to get help on defense.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> so he doesn't actually push all the way to the rim? that's what it sounds like. He might be better served trying to draw some contact.
> 
> That was part of Jay's problem early last year too. He couldn't decide whether to stop short for a floater/teardrop or pass the ball off, or continue to the basket looking for contact. The result was usually a weakly attempted layup missing or getting blocked and no foul called.


It looks like he has the ability to dunk. He should go for it.


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I'd really like to see them feed the heck out of Eddy in the second half. He's lookin good


They really packed their D in early on. Eddy was stuck with one FG attempt well into the game. We need to be hot from the outside to open things up for him. They haven't made it easy getting the ball in to him.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> It looks like he has the ability to dunk. He should go for it.


:yes:


----------



## DaBullz

I will say this about Hinrich.

In no way is he hurting the team.

He looks like he's shorter than he is. He's actually got fine handles.


----------



## VincentVega

> It looks like he has the ability to dunk. He should go for it.


Kirk's got some great hops. I agree he should just go full force and try to throw it down.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls start with the same starters as the 1st half.

Baker grabs an offensive rebound over marshall and is fouled.


----------



## DaBullz

Two times, celts bring full-court pressure and Kirk handles it with no problem.

Curry gets the pass inside and misses.

Rose is effective on Pierce so far this quarter.

Bulls up 47-46.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

KH comes about a foot short from where he should be when he goes for the layup. I wouldn't say that he's is thinking about lofting up a floater or even dishing it out when he drives. I think he's just a bit afraid of being blocked.


----------



## DaBullz

Gill drives down the lane and loses it out of bounds.

Gill pokes the ball away and then makes a nice save out of bounds.


----------



## Illstate2

Looking at the first half stats, I'd have to say the Bulls aren't giving Eddy the ball enough.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry with a nice move to get a bucket.

Heinsohn says he wants to replay it twice, it was so nice.


----------



## VincentVega

> KH comes about a foot short from where he should be when he goes for the layup. I wouldn't say that he's is thinking about lofting up a floater or even dishing it out when he drives. I think he's just a bit afraid of being blocked.


Agreed.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls getting the ball to Curry up high. He drives to the bucket and gets fouled.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls up 49-46
Curry misses the 1st
Hits the 2nd

Bulls up 50-46


----------



## Laid-Backness06

Geez, Eddy should have gone for a nasty dunk on that drive.


----------



## Ceochase

Cartwright better stay in the zone for at least 80% in the second half!


----------



## DaBullz

Boston starting to bang the offensive boards.

Rose called for the push going for the rebound.

James misses a 3, Baker another offensive board, but misses the putback.

Rose hits a very tough turnaround jumper.

Bulls up 52-46


----------



## DaBullz

Celtics are ice cold, even from inside the lane.

Hinrich feeds Curry who makes a nice move and misses the 4 foot shot.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls need real help on the boards. Bostong is going after it bigtime.

Rose just fouled Pierce on the wing.


----------



## DaBullz

Pierce hits on the dribble/drive.

Hinrich gets stuck in the corner, james pokes it off of Hinrich out of bounds.

Rose buries a 3 at the other end.

Bulsl up 55-48.


----------



## JRose5

Rose for 3!

14-4-3


----------



## DaBullz

Rose has the hot hand.

The Bulls should get it to him every time until he misses a couple.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose has the hot hand.
> 
> The Bulls should get it to him every time until he misses a couple.


So what do they do? Get it to marshall who misses the outside shot.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust

Whether or not you like the starting lineup you have to like that we are using a 9 man rotation and it looks nice. Once you have Chandler as starter at PF and Marshall as bigman off bench instead of Baxter it will really look nice. Props to Pippen for not one time complaining about coming off the bench. Shows he is a true pro.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich standing in the circle at half court, makes his first pass from half court into the offense (c'mon, get closer, kid).


Hinrich hits a 3 with the :24 running out.

Gill gets the steal and goes the length of the court, dishes to Hinrich who charges into James. That shows up in the stat sheet as a TO.

Bulls up 7, timeout.


----------



## truebluefan

58-51 bulls


----------



## Laid-Backness06

These refs are being brutal to the rookie. 

Just noticed...Curry does not move on offense. He just stands there waiting for the ball, and sometimes he stands there calling for the ball when he's not in position to receive it.


----------



## DaBullz

Lafrenz hits. Bulls up 58-53.

Crawford in the game


----------



## dkg1

Wouldn't it be appropriate for BC to go out and give the officials a piece of his mind for his rookie pg? he gets slapped on the arm and the ball goes off his leg out of bounds, then they call a questionable charge while the defender is moving backwards. All this just before the break. BC had the opportunity to get in the officials ear but he just stood there with that stupid scowl on his face.:upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Curry back to the line.

Hits the 1st
Hits the 2nd.

Bulls up 60-53


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Wouldn't it be appropriate for BC to go out and give the officials a piece of his mind for his rookie pg? he gets slapped on the arm and the ball goes off his leg out of bounds, then they call a questionable charge while the defender is moving backwards. All this just before the break. BC had the opportunity to get in the officials ear but he just stood there with that stupid scowl on his face.:upset:


It was a blatant charging foul on Kirk.


----------



## JRose5

Wasnt he moving?
I wasnt watching at the time, I just heard the call from Red Kerr.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen in for Gill who now has 4 fouls.

Curry grabs another board.

Pippen running the point.

BTW, I love games where Corie Blount doesn't play.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

He guy didn't have position when Hinrich ran into him. They even showed a replay! How can you say it was a blatant charging foul on Hinrich?


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford playing SG.

He gets the ball on the left wing, shake and bake, loses his man. Throws a weak pass to nobody in particulary.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> He guy didn't have position when Hinrich ran into him. They even showed a replay! How can you say it was a blatant charging foul on Hinrich?


I saw the play and the replay and so on. Hinrich just took off way too far from the basket. THe refs will call it every time.

Rose hits the floor after the loose ball.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry with 2 fouls on 2 posessions. Sandwiched in between, he got the ball stolen from him.

Maybe we do need Blount to give Curry a little breather.


----------



## VincentVega

It's moot anyway. 95% of the time on a call like that the veteran gets the call over the rookie.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls up 60-57


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter gets blocked by Lafrenz. Gets his own rebound, blocked again by Lafrenz.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

It doesn't matter where you take off from. The opposing player needs to have position; he needs to have a firm stance, and he didn't. If Rose were in Hinrich's position, no charge would have been called.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry with 2 fouls on 2 posessions. Sandwiched in between, he got the ball stolen from him.
> 
> Maybe we do need Blount to give Curry a little breather.


Neil and Bill said Blount is hurt. Knee or a leg.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls playing without a center.

Or is ERob playing Center?

Bulls offense out of whack. Baxter forced to take a 14-footer with the :24 clock running out.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> It's moot anyway. 95% of the time on a call like that the veteran gets the call over the rookie.


That's true.


----------



## VincentVega

Take Hinrich out and the offense goes to ****.


----------



## MikeDC

Curry being coached up on the sideline.

Marshall (I think) being mugged in the paint.

Baxter from the top of the key is not our ideal shot.

Jamal seems very passive out there.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose is 5-10 FG, 2-4 3Pt, 2 reb, 3 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 14 pts
Marshall 1-9, 1-2 3pt, 3-4 FT< 8 reb, 3 ast, 2 TO, 3 blk, 6 pts
Curry 4-7, 6-8 FT, 12 reb, 2 TO, 4 PF, 14 pts
Hinrich 2-6 FG, 1 reb, 3 ast, 2 TO, 1 PF, 5 pts
Gill 5-8 FG, 2-2 3pt, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 to, 2 stl, 4 PF, 12 pts


----------



## DaBullz

Pierce stripped of the ball.

Bulls go on the fast break, but can't convert, so they half go into their offense. ERob gets the ball before boston is in their defense and hits the shot.

Bulls up 62-58.


----------



## VincentVega

One of Hinrich's fouls was James slapping his hand, correctomundo?

Where has Marshall walked off to?


----------



## DaBullz

Rose is on fire.

Another bucket after he loses his man with a ball fake.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> One of Hinrich's fouls was James slapping his hand, correctomundo?
> 
> Where has Marshall walked off to?


No, that was a turnover only.


----------



## such sweet thunder

We trade away Trenton Hasell "defensive stopper" and look, Paul Pierce is shooting 3-11...I am so glad we have oficially closed the Trenton Hasell chapter.


----------



## DaBullz

ERob gets fouled on the delayed whistle.

Missed both FTs.


----------



## VincentVega

My friend is on drugs again then. Damn.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls getting killed inside. Eric Williams goes to the hole twice in a row, this time gets fouled.

Bulls up just 1, 64-63 after Williams missed the FT>


----------



## VincentVega

Pierce, like McGrady, is having a down season thus far.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust

Saw what you want about Kirk but the offense does run better when he is in and not Jamal. Its the bottomline.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen gets the ball on the wing. Nice ball fake, gets Lafrenz to foul him.

Hits the first FT
Misses the 2nd.

65-63 bulls at the end of Q3.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

This is kind of off topic but since you mentioned McGrady...

Why is he complaining about the zone now? Weren't teams using the zone last year too?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Saw what you want about Kirk but the offense does run better when he is in and not Jamal. Its the bottomline.


We haven't seen Jamal run the offense in a while, but I have to agree.

It may not show up in the box score, but the pace of the game is just quicker. And the Bulls actually move on offense better with him out there.

I just don't see Hinrich stand around waiting for a pass or after he makes one. He always cuts to the baseline after making the 1st pass.

And the difference in their defense is night and day.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Saw what you want about Kirk but the offense does run better when he is in and not Jamal. Its the bottomline.


I've noticed that too. It seems like Jamal has lost all interest since the benching debacle.


----------



## dkg1

Man, we're just hanging on...


----------



## MikeDC

Damn, Curry just took his 5th foul :upset:


----------



## VincentVega

On McGrady:

I'm confused about that as well, Laid-Back. I think he's just frustrated, in a rut and needs something to blame. He's normally a nice guy with no need for excuses, and I think this situation is catching him a bit off guard and he's reacting a bit out of character. With Gooden and Giricek maturing and the addition of Howard, Orlando was supposed to compete.

My guess is they turn it around sooner rather than later and will probably still miss the playoffs but will play better ball, and McGrady will post 25/6/5.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose 6-11 FG, 2-4 3Pt, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 4 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 2 PF, 16 pts
Marshall 1-9 FG, 1-2 3Pt, 34 FT, 8 reb, 3 ast, 2 TO, 3 blk, 2 PF, 6 pts
Curry 4-7 FG, 6-8 FT, 12 reb, 2 TO, 4 PF, 14 pts
Hinrich 2-6, 1-2 FT, 1 reb, 3 ast, 2 TO, 1 PF, 5 pts
Gill 5-8 FG, 2-2 3Pt, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 2 stl, 4 PF, 12 pts
Crawford 0-2 FG, 0-2 3pt, 1 ast, 2 TO, 1 PF, 0 pts
Pippen 2-3 FG, 2-2 3pt, 1-2 FT, 3 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 2 stl, 3 PF< 7 pts
Baxter 2-5 FG, 5 reb, 1 ast, 3 PF, 4 pts
ERob 2-4 FG, 0-2 FT, 2 reb, 4 pts


Pippen hits a 3. Bulls up by 5.
Curry gets hit with his 5th foul at the other end.


----------



## MikeDC

Pip is tearing it up here in the 4th... a 3 and a running shot and the Celts call a timeout. Bulls up by 7


----------



## InPaxWeTrust

I love Curry and he has played so much better the last 4 games but boy Pax was right about needing a Ty Hill type backup to him. Having said that if Tyson was playing his foul trouble would not be as big a deal.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen hits another bucket on the breakdown of the celtics defense.

Boston time out.

Bulls up 7, 70-63

NOTICE WHO'S IN THE GAME TO FINISH.

Marshall, Curry, Pippen, ERob, Crawford

Baxter is now in for Curry, but only because of 5 PFs.


----------



## dkg1

I missed Curry's 5th, what happened? At least we're up 7! Damn it, we need TC to get healthy. We would be on a 3 game winning streak if he were...


----------



## VincentVega

'atta boy scottie.


----------



## MikeDC

Baxter without the length to challange Baker


----------



## DaBullz

Baker gets his 10th point on an outside shot.

Pippen grabs a "clever" offensive board after an ERob airball and gets fouled.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Pippen still cant hit clutch throws.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen splits the FTs.
Bulls up 5, 71-65.

Baker misses, ERob boards, Crawford hits.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

nice shot by Jamal.

Scottie's coming up big.


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford for two. 

Scottie took a charge


----------



## such sweet thunder

Crawford getting hot at the sg.


----------



## MikeDC

ERob with a pathetic lookin airball, but Pip with a wonderful save. he draws a foul and converts.

Jamal with an off-balance shot. 

Pip draws a questionable charge. He's still the man in limited spurts.

Jamal buries a 3... now he's feeling it


----------



## DaBullz

Heinsohn whining about Pippen moving while taking the charge.

Bulls up 8, and Crawford buries the 3.

Atta boy kid!


----------



## JRose5

Crawford Three!

11-2 Run.


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter is going to end up with 10+ boards, you watch.


----------



## truebluefan

Finally....Crawford for three.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen gets fouled again.

I cannot wait to see him after he's played a few games in a row.


----------



## truebluefan

Pipp is the pg. Crawford is the two.


----------



## JRose5

Question to anyone watching, who was that standing next to Curry and Blount? He was wearing his warmups.
Was that Linton?


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford feels it.

Gets the pass at the top of the key.

Dribbles to the FT line, trips, gets tied up for the jump ball.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

I think so.


----------



## spongyfungy

You think Jamal is gonna play the rest of the quarter?

If we win this, would be a huge pyschological victory. A great team win. That bench is going crazy like Red says


----------



## DaBullz

Celts win the jump, goes for the fast break and misses the layup.

Bulls turn it over trying to get a fast break of their own.

Heinsohn whining about the Celtics not being able to score.

Baker grabs an offensive board, and Baxter is called for the goaltend.


----------



## DaBullz

Marshall back in for Baxter.


----------



## MikeDC

We really could use Tyson and Fizer right now


----------



## truebluefan

Come on lonnie!!! Throws the ball away on one end and then charges at the other. :upset:


----------



## JRose5

*Problems:*

perimeter D, perimeter D, Lonny, perimeter D


----------



## spongyfungy

Keep Paul Pierce close! He's a fourth quarter threat.


----------



## DaBullz

Pierce finally hits a 3.

Bulls up by 6, 76-70.

Heinsohn says the Bulls team defense went downhill because they brought in Pippen.

heh heh

He also said he doesn't like Pippen...


----------



## Laid-Backness06

Is it just me or does it seem like Lonny has regressed from last year?


----------



## dkg1

Lonny really blows. How do you not know where Paul FREAKING Pierce is when the Celts are on O?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> We really could use Tyson and Fizer right now


It is amazing the mileage that BC is getting out of this crippled roster, IMO.


----------



## JRose5

Pippen says I have Pierce.
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DaBullz

Baxter has 7 rebounds in 14 minutes. He's having a terrific game. Give him a break.

Pippen to Marshall for the open 3, miss.

Pierce travels at the other end


----------



## JRose5

:laugh: And Gill takes Pierce.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose is back in the game.

Pippen may be tired at this point.

Kirk not in the game right now.


----------



## DaBullz

WOW.

Bulls with the shot clock running out.

Pippen stuck with it in th corner.

Throws up a prayer of a 3 and gets fouled.

Bulls are up 5, 76-71, but Boston is playing better.

Hinrich in the game for Crawford.

Pippen barely got front rim on the FT.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry (5 fouls) in for Gill.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen hits 2 of 3.

Bulls up 78-71


----------



## truebluefan

78-71. 

Boston has 12 offensive rebounds. 

Curry comes in and gets a rebound.


----------



## JRose5

Jalen on Pierce.
:yes: 

Curry rebound.
Hinrich steps out.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Come on Kirk, Vulcan death grip.


----------



## MikeDC

Good rebounding by Eddy!

Damn, Hinrich steps out. That's 3 TOs, on him, for those who are counting, but all three have been kind of ticky-tack


----------



## DaBullz

WOW.

Bulls have trouble getting off a shot, they pass it around the arc, long pass to Hinrich, he gets called for stepping on the line.

K. Brown takes a jumper after faking out Pippen, misses, gets his own board, hits, and is fouled.


----------



## cima

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> I think we'll get the win of Tyson Chandler plays. I expect good nights from Eddy Curry and Jalen Rose...and I have a gut feeling Jamal won't perform very well, but that doesn't matter because I still believe the Bulls will win IF Chandler plays.


My prediction is looking good so far...


----------



## JRose5

Damn offensive rebounds!

Bad D by Pip, no Box out, good thing they missed the FT.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls up 78-73 with the ball.

Rose moves with the ball, passes to Pippen for the 3, no.


----------



## truebluefan

Currys rebounding high was 

15 vs. Seattle 4/01/03


----------



## JRose5

Pierce at the line.

We need a bucket down this time.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose on pierce and fouls him on the drive. Rose is on him because he has just 2 (now 3) fouls.

Pierce hits the FT
hits the 2nd
78-75 bulls


----------



## Laid-Backness06

What's with these refs? I hope the NBA replaces them with robots some day.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> My prediction is looking good so far...


But chandler never played.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich drives through 5 celtics and hits the over the shoulder high arcer.

James answers with the 3.

Bulls up 80-78.


----------



## MikeDC

Hinrich takes it across halcourt breaks down the D and takes it all the way in. Nice


----------



## VincentVega

You could have an All-Star team and still lose the lead and the game in the 4th to Pierce.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Damn it, 

Kirk makes a big bucket then has a defensive lapse.


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich nice move, layup, then terrible D.


----------



## cima

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> But chandler never played.


True, but Curry and Rose are playing well, and Crawford isn't.


----------



## DaBullz

James is 6-11 from 3pt land.


----------



## JRose5

Need a bucket and a stop.


----------



## spongyfungy

Jalen got away with pushing...... yuck bad pass rook


----------



## MikeDC

Rose gets away with a massive off the ball foul (he pushes Mark Blount into the third row)


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Rose gets away with a massive off the ball foul (he pushes Mark Blount into the third row)


:laugh: :laugh: 

That was great.


----------



## DaBullz

Celts heat up their defense.

Rose hesitates, then drives. Throws up a shot, looking for the foul. Chases down the rebound loose ball, out of bounds to bulls. THey throw it away on the inbounds.

Pierce misses the other way.

Pippen into curry who gets fouled by Baker.

Why is Curry going for these reverse layups when he can just dunk it?


----------



## such sweet thunder

Put Pippen on the court and we instantly get respect from the Refs.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry hits 2 FTs, bulls up 4, 82-78, 3:05 left

Pippen gets the rebound.


----------



## chifaninca

Hinrich should never be allowed to take the ball out of bounds again. He's a turnover waiting to happen.


Damn Rookies....:sigh:


----------



## Laid-Backness06

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Celts heat up their defense.
> 
> Rose hesitates, then drives. Throws up a shot, looking for the foul. Chases down the rebound loose ball, out of bounds to bulls. THey throw it away on the inbounds.
> 
> Pierce misses the other way.
> 
> Pippen into curry who gets fouled by Baker.
> 
> Why is Curry going for these reverse layups when he can just dunk it?


Dunking the ball might hurt his soft self.


----------



## JRose5

Rose going to the line.
:yes:


----------



## DaBullz

Rose at PG, drives to the FT line.

He gets fouled by Pierce.

Timeout bulls.

82-78 bulls and the ball, about 3:00 left.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but Curry and Rose are playing well, and Crawford isn't.


True!


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Celts heat up their defense.
> 
> Rose hesitates, then drives. Throws up a shot, looking for the foul. Chases down the rebound loose ball, out of bounds to bulls. THey throw it away on the inbounds.
> 
> Pierce misses the other way.
> 
> Pippen into curry who gets fouled by Baker.
> 
> Why is Curry going for these reverse layups when he can just dunk it?


You really do type at 120 wpm.


----------



## MikeDC

They're showing no respect for Mike James... freakin get on that guy Kirk!


----------



## truebluefan

We need to play smart! 2:45 left.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Hinrich should never be allowed to take the ball out of bounds again. He's a turnover waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> Damn Rookies....:sigh:


Pippen is the ideal guy to inbound the ball. I don't understand why they have Kirk do it, unless it's so Pippen might be able to jump high to get an inbounds pass or something.


----------



## chifaninca

People talk about a no dunking rule for the NBA....

Cartwright needs to institute a - Curry must have 5 monster dunks a game rule. He is so dam soft around the basket.

Eddy it's ok to tear the rim down


----------



## truebluefan

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, Chops, C.C.C.P*, dkg1, L.O.B, DaBullz, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, curry_52*, Dragnsmke1, ez8o5, basghetti80*, RangerC, BigAmare, newmessiah10, BullspgJayWill#22, badfish, numlock, tpolish, brian34cook, genex*, cwalkmanuel, JRose5, John The Cool Kid, Bulls96*, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, PetroToZoran, Athlon33.6*, The lone wolf, bpm183, JPBulls, itso, spongyfungy, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, sonny, CiMa, Laid-Backness06*, Illstate2, truebluefan*)


----------



## DaBullz

Rose to inbound this time.

TO Marshall. TO hinrich.

A horn goes off, they stop the game.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose to inbound this time.
> 
> TO Marshall. TO hinrich.
> 
> A horn goes off, they stop the game.


Pippen was supposed to shoot FTs, that's why.

They're fixing it ... clock back to 2:45, pip to the line.


----------



## DaBullz

Make that Rose to the line.


----------



## spongyfungy

5 team fouls. they got none to give.....STUPID refs. Red not as senile as originally though


----------



## DaBullz

Hits.
Hits.

At least it wasn't Hinrich, eh? ;-)


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls up 6.

Eric Williams takes it to the hoop and hits.

Celts need a stop.

Ball in Pippen's hands.
TO Rose who just misses a 3.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hits.
> Hits.
> 
> At least it wasn't Hinrich, eh? ;-)


At least it wasn't Jay Williams! Hinrich can at least hit one free throw.


----------



## DaBullz

Pierce takes a tough shot over scottie (or Rose) and the ball goes over the backboard.

Bulls ball with 1:44 left, 4 pt lead


----------



## cima

I don't know what you guys are watching it on, but I have NBA League Pass and the game is on Boston Fox Sports Net...man these announcers are so bias/annoying!


----------



## MikeDC

Damn!

Look for Eddy when you get in there Kirk! Crap.


----------



## VincentVega

What do you expect? They're from Boston.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Man, I just don't know if Kirk should be in right now.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls trying to use up the clock.

Pip hands to hinrich, he drives to the baseline, tries to cross court pass across the lane, and it goes out of bounds.

Boston just can't hit. Pierce misses, and baker fouls Marshall going for the offensive board.


----------



## L.O.B

Man kirk is killing us with the t/o's.


----------



## truebluefan

Kirk throws the ball away.


----------



## DaBullz

Marshall misses the 1st
Hits the 2nd
bulls up 85-80, 1:12 left


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> What do you expect? They're from Boston.


Talk about it, I'm sure if it was Kerr and Dore, they probably sound bias to the Celt fans.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich sticks james
He fights through 2 picks and stays with him, big time.

Boston throws it away.

I smell victory.

:51 left, 85-80


----------



## truebluefan

1:12 85-80


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> I don't know what you guys are watching it on, but I have NBA League Pass and the game is on Boston Fox Sports Net...man these announcers are so bias/annoying!


They're atrocious.

Curry gets to the line again.


----------



## cima

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Talk about it, I'm sure if it was Kerr and Dore, they probably sound bias to the Celt fans.


Yeah, but this one guy is REALLY annoying. Didn't he go crazy last year in one of the games and get thrown out or fined or something??


----------



## DaBullz

Rose sweet pass to Curry, who goes up soft to the hoop and misses, but is fouled.

Baker's 6th.

Game is pretty much over, and Bulls are going to win.

Curry missed the 1st.
Missed the 2nd.
MARSHALL GRABS THE REBOUND and is fouled by Eric Williams.


----------



## spongyfungy

Come on Eddie, you gotta hit those. at least one..... at least we get the ball back


----------



## MikeDC

Marshall with a huge board that should give us the win.

I think we got this one


----------



## DaBullz

Marshall hits
Bulls up 6 with :41 left
Marshall hits the 2nd
Bulls up 7

Boston timeout

87-80


----------



## VincentVega

Good win.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Marshall with a huge board that should give us the win.
> 
> I think we got this one


Fire Cartwright Now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Come on Eddie, you gotta hit those. at least one..... at least we get the ball back


There wouldn't be a free throw problem if he just dunks it in Shaq-style!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Can any one argue that the benching was bad for Rose--he just seems to be giving more energy.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

We are such a strange team. Lose to the crappy clubs and beat a couple of decent ones.


----------



## chifaninca

Is Curry the softest Center in the league?

Does the NBA have a Lady Bing (Hockey's nicest guy award) Trophy?


----------



## cima

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> There wouldn't be a free throw problem if he just dunks it in Shaq-style!


So true...and we all know he is more than capable of doing it...but no one knows why he doesn't!


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Can any one argue that the benching was bad for Rose--he just seems to be giving more energy.


You mean good for rose, I think.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Is Curry the softest Center in the league?
> 
> Does the NBA have a Lady Bing (Hockey's nicest guy award) Trophy?


Can I join your "My center just busted himself in the mouth trying to avoid contact with your center" club?


----------



## truebluefan

We have reached 3 road wins.


----------



## DaBullz

Rose hits 2 FTs

89-80
:30 left


----------



## such sweet thunder

I meant the move has had a good result in his game.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich was in the game at the end to guard james, and he shut him down. Completely.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Is Curry the softest Center in the league?


I nominate Raef Lafrentz


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I swear there are probably only two or three players in the league that have more strength (or at least power) than Curry. Dunk it baby!


----------



## DaBullz

Heinsohn says the Bulls won because they set the tempo (Hinrich) and their zone was really tough.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> We are such a strange team. Lose to the crappy clubs and beat a couple of decent ones.


Not to mention on the road.


----------



## Laid-Backness06

"There'll be a lot of smiles in the locker room" - Johnny "Red" Kerr

except for Jamal that is.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls win. We are now 4-5. 

Timberwolves next.


----------



## futuristxen

Greg Anthony just said about Jamal "he's good enough to get his extension. He's outplayed everyone they brought in. It's about time Chicago showed him some respect."
I mention because it was the only real positive thing they said about the Bulls in the highlights. Besides Kendall Gill new haircut.

Those wacky ESPN analysts.

Spurs win.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Once again, Heinrich proves that he can hold his own. Raw numbers don't indicate so, but he is a strong intangible on this team.


----------



## 7thwatch

Stat that warms my heart:

Eddy Curry - 14 rebounds


----------



## spongyfungy

ESPN analyzing Bulls. Generic Bulls talk. Pippen defensive stabilizer...blah blah blah


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Can I join your "My center just busted himself in the mouth trying to avoid contact with your center" club?


That is funny. Sign me up till someone steals Curry's lunch money.


----------



## Half-Life

HELL YEAH I'm Bout to jump through a window right now!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Heinsohn says the Bulls won because they set the tempo (Hinrich) and their zone was really tough.


That's the first thing I agree with (the zone). I agree less about Hinrich... I think he was shakier tonight, although he made some nice plays. Pip (controlling the game at key points, snuffing out Boston comeback attempts), Rose (hitting shots), and Curry (tough on the boards) were the guys who made the difference for us.

Can I get a Tommy-point for having to listen to that turd?


----------



## VincentVega

> Once again, Heinrich proves that he can hold his own. Raw numbers don't indicate so, but he is a strong intangible on this team.


Keep in mind it was only his 4th NBA game.

Props to Curry.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the first thing I agree with (the zone). I agree less about Hinrich... I think he was shakier tonight, although he made some nice plays. Pip (controlling the game at key points, snuffing out Boston comeback attempts), Rose (hitting shots), and Curry (tough on the boards) were the guys who made the difference for us.
> 
> Can I get a Tommy-point for having to listen to that turd?


Mike you get two Tommy points -

1 - For Listening to Heinson
2 - For the Bulls winning and making it worth listening to him.



As for Hinrich, he played the way I expect a rookie of his talent to play. Hot and cold. The good news is that we are winning inspite of those momentary rookie mistakes and gitters. I think he's gonna be a contributor for years. Not a star, but solid.


As for the victory - If the Celtics had hit their free throws and had better rebounding they win this. They are in the same boat as the Bulls. Don't do the fundamentals - you don't win. Neither team is good enough to overcome poor efforts in any area.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> HELL YEAH I'm Bout to jump through a window right now!!!!!


Don't do that. lol.


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, chifaninca, C.C.C.P*, Outkast*, ztect, L.O.B, jhaze99, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, 7thwatch, curry_52*, Future, darlets, Darius Miles Davis, Jumpman23, Coachking, What Gives?, nelmsy, tyson2323, Half-Life*, badfish, numlock, tpolish, brian34cook, ThereisnoIinteam3*, cwalkmanuel, ltrain99*, JRose5, John The Cool Kid, visionary432, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, Athlon33.6, The lone wolf, bpm183, JPBulls, itso, spongyfungy, Sith, Chicago N VA, sonny, CiMa, Laid-Backness06*, Illstate2, DaBullz)


----------



## such sweet thunder

Yeah man, its the Celtics... how far we've fallen  .


----------



## L.O.B

Kirk might know how to play the game but his execution has been sloppy. He's turnover ratio is in the negative. 

I sure hope one of these days the light in Jamal's attic goes on. Kirk is playing ahead of Jamal not because he's better, he's playing ahead of him because he's following the game plan.


----------



## Athlon33.6

What a great win this was. I'm especially proud at Curry. This was one of his best games so far in the season! :yes: 

I predicted Rose would be the highscorer and wow I was right!  It's about time I got one right.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Kirk might know how to play the game but his execution has been sloppy. He's turnover ratio is in the negative.
> 
> I sure hope one of these days the light in Jamal's attic goes on. Kirk is playing ahead of Jamal not because he's better, he's playing ahead of him because he's following the game plan.


Exactly.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Stat that warms my heart:
> 
> Eddy Curry - 14 rebounds


Just got home.

   

Why did someone just call him soft?


----------



## VincentVega

Turns out my prediction for the game (contain Pierce, Bulls win) turned out to be true in spite of my "ignorance".


----------



## Brian34Cook

Woohoo.. Won again on the road!!

I feel like dancing :laugh: 

:rbanana:


----------



## Athlon33.6

I know Tyson is happy at the team's win and Curry's 14 rebounds!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

The Bulls are doing pretty well so far, huh? Third road win, already! Looks like that obstacle has been overcome, so far.


----------



## sonny

will be 3-38 at home?


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Just got home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did someone just call him soft?


I dunno. Why criticize a guy who scored 16 points on 7 shots and pulled down 14 boards . . . maybe his defense was crap.

Eddy's really been rebounding better the last few games. If memory serves me correctly he's had a few 9 rebound games, and now he pulls down 14. Good to see.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Now let's see if we can at least win two games in a row. :yes: 

Tomorrow is a great day for us to begin a winning streak. We can f****G do IT!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Just got home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did someone just call him soft?


Because he kept going for reverse layups instead of dunks when he was in close to the basket. He got fouled a lot (10 FTA), but I don't think he had a dunk all night.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Someone called Curry soft because he had no dunks? LOL. Maybe it was just the Celtic's defense. Alot of solid players themselves go through some games without getting dunks.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno. Why criticize a guy who scored 16 points on 7 shots and pulled down 14 boards . . . maybe his defense was crap.
> 
> Eddy's really been rebounding better the last few games. If memory serves me correctly he's had a few 9 rebound games, and now he pulls down 14. Good to see.


GB and 7th 


I called him soft because he doesn't dunk for the three point play. Instead he floats layups. His rebounding is very much improved. I love it. However, he has had numerous opportunities to dunk and doesn't. Much like Jamal not driving to the lane (One thing that Kirk is doing very well). The other problem is Curry gets fouled and doesn't hit the free throws.

Curry needs a mean streak. He isn't feared by anyone in the post and therefor gets no respect from other teams players or the Refs for that matter. I.e - When players see Chandler in front of them they pull up rather than have it blocked. With the Curry they go right at him. Curry should also be getting more respect and less ticky tack fouls, but he hasn't demanded the respect. 

I am very encouraged by Curry. One thing about the Three C's and Crawford is that they are still so very young. # years in the NBA or 4 years in College they will all continue to develop. Put them in a stable, supportive environment and they can all become great players.


A win is a win and I thought the team played tough and scrappy.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he kept going for reverse layups instead of dunks when he was in close to the basket. He got fouled a lot (10 FTA), but I don't think he had a dunk all night.


He did have one early... maybe in the 2nd quarter?

I agree that he needs to dunk it (and complained about it in the game), but I'll settle for his "soft" performance tonight any time. Baker and LaFrentz didn't much easy on him and I think they were both probably heald under their averages. And his rebounding... it's still not there yet (he missed a couple he should have had... but it's been very good for a good stretch.

This was a very good game for him. I think maybe he's seen the light.


----------



## chifaninca

Athlon, you have to take what another team gives you. They would be more than happy to have Curry take soft lay ups which he often misses or send him to the free throw line (where he has been hot and cold depending on the game).


He doesn't have to Dunk everything, but when you need a basket to stop a rally, which we needed a few times tonite, and you have a clear path for a dunk - you gotta dunk it. Take the two and the foul.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Kirk might know how to play the game but his execution has been sloppy. He's turnover ratio is in the negative.
> 
> I sure hope one of these days the light in Jamal's attic goes on. Kirk is playing ahead of Jamal not because he's better, he's playing ahead of him because he's following the game plan.


Spot on 

That is _ exactly _ the point


----------



## superdave

Just got home from football. Boo 

1) Who the heck played D on Pierce?! 4-15? Nice!!

2) And of course..... how did the PGs look?!


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Just got home from football. Boo
> 
> 1) Who the heck played D on Pierce?! 4-15? Nice!!


Jamal...  


Kidding.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> GB and 7th
> 
> 
> I called him soft because he doesn't dunk for the three point play. Instead he floats layups. His rebounding is very much improved. I love it. However, he has had numerous opportunities to dunk and doesn't. Much like Jamal not driving to the lane (One thing that Kirk is doing very well). The other problem is Curry gets fouled and doesn't hit the free throws.


Agreed. He needs to slam those babies home with authority.


----------



## Illstate2

I think this road victory is more promising than the previous two. The previous two I think were to a certain extent fool's gold because:

1) The team couldn't stop the other team defensively.
2) We had to shoot freakishly well .

In this game the Bulls held the Celtics to 82 points, and we managed to have a bad shooting night and still pull it out.


----------



## Bulls96

Extremely happy for the team!

Happy for Curry’s 14 board, but still waiting when he will get his flagrant! He need that, it is like the first kill. He needs to get that "first blood", after which he never will be soft again. And IMO he is moving in the right direction !

Happy for Hinrich, I don’t care much about statistic, but he has proved that he is a real warrior and solid “floor general”, that all what we needed.

Happy for Rose, may be he is changing for good .

Good thread guys, thanks for all your comments, haven’t see a game, but your comments were so graphical !


----------



## dkg1

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> In this game the Bulls held the Celtics to 82 points, and we managed to have a bad shooting night and still pull it out.


And we lead the whole way. I really thought Boston was going to make a run after they went 1-13 from the field. Our team showed some resiliancy on the road without Tyson and Fizer.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Athlon, you have to take what another team gives you. They would be more than happy to have Curry take soft lay ups which he often misses or send him to the free throw line (where he has been hot and cold depending on the game).
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to Dunk everything, but when you need a basket to stop a rally, which we needed a few times tonite, and you have a clear path for a dunk - you gotta dunk it. Take the two and the foul.


What really sucked about a few of those was that they weren't just soft layups, they would be some reverse thing that he was not going to pull off.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I think i have to disagree with the "Curry needs to dunk more club." . A power game is just not his style. Just because Curry chooses finese doesn't mean it is any less efective.

When Curry gets the ball down low, he is as good as money to make a bucket or draw a foul. I could even see his quick post moves being more effective then Shaq/Amare brut force a little further away from the hoop. I have faith that his free throw shooting will get better, and he makes a substantial portion of what he puts up.

I was remarking to a firend today, that he never needs to pass out of double or triple teams. The zone was collapsing on him today and he was still getting off good shots or going to the line every time down the court. Why must he dunk like Shaq?


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> I think i have to disagree with the "Curry needs to dunk more club." . A power game is just not his style. Just because Curry chooses finese doesn't mean it is any less efective.
> 
> When Curry gets the ball down low, he is as good as money to make a bucket or draw a foul. I could even see his quick post moves being more effective then Shaq/Amare brut force a little further away from the hoop. I have faith that his free throw shooting will get better, and he makes a substantial portion of what he puts up.
> 
> I was remarking to a firend today, that he never needs to pass out of double or triple teams. The zone was collapsing on him today and he was still getting off good shots or going to the line every time down the court. Why must he dunk like Shaq?


I agree with that, I never really thought he should try to dunk any of those if he didn't have a good opportunity for it, unlike Shaq who's better off throwing it down as often as possible.

I just didnt like the reverse layups, and stuff like that. But I can't say anything, cause he drew the foul on most of them.


----------



## Illstate2

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> I think i have to disagree with the "Curry needs to dunk more club." . A power game is just not his style. Just because Curry chooses finese doesn't mean it is any less efective.
> 
> When Curry gets the ball down low, he is as good as money to make a bucket or draw a foul. I could even see his quick post moves being more effective then Shaq/Amare brut force a little further away from the hoop. I have faith that his free throw shooting will get better, and he makes a substantial portion of what he puts up.
> 
> I was remarking to a firend today, that he never needs to pass out of double or triple teams. The zone was collapsing on him today and he was still getting off good shots or going to the line every time down the court. Why must he dunk like Shaq?


I think he should dunk more because the dunk is a higher percentage shot. I've seen times where he's been fouled and could've easily dunked for a chance at a three point play, but instead laid it up and missed.

Thats not to say that he should go out of his way and try to dunk every play, but if there's a clear opportunity to go for a dunk, what i the merit in instead choosing to lay it up, especially when you're Curry's size? He'll need to come stronger especially when he goes against those few teams with a strong inside presence thats either gonna be able to throw those layups back in his face or send him to the line instead of letting him lay it up.


----------



## Killuminati

Boy Jamal sure looked happy at the end of the game tonight.  

But a good win nevertheless, the fact that we're doing this without Tyson makes it that much better when he comes back (hopefully soon)

Tomorrow's game will be a definite tuffy, Bulls always play like crap against the Wolves


----------



## Laid-Backness06

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he should dunk more because the dunk is a higher percentage shot. I've seen times where he's been fouled and could've easily dunked for a chance at a three point play, but instead laid it up and missed.
> 
> Thats not to say that he should go out of his way and try to dunk every play, but if there's a clear opportunity to go for a dunk, what i the merit in instead choosing to lay it up, especially when you're Curry's size? He'll need to come stronger especially when he goes against those few teams with a strong inside presence thats either gonna be able to throw those layups back in his face or send him to the line instead of letting him lay it up.


I agree. As good as he is, Curry misses a bunch of short shots/layups that he could easily convert into dunks if he put in a little effort. Dunks also serve as more than just another bucket. They energize the team.


----------



## Illstate2

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> 
> 
> Dunks also serve as more than just another bucket. They energize the team.


That too.


----------

